# parental controls



## jebradl (Oct 28, 2004)

Is there a way to disable the parental controls through the telnet back door? One of my kids apparently turned on the feature on our family room tivo, and we couldn't even watch Fantastic Four-Silver Surfer. I can telnet into the machine, so I can delete a file if needed. I just don't want to have to try each number one at a time.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

it's stored in mfs under /State/LocksLimits and /State/LocksLimitsSaved.

*echo mls /State | tivosh* will give you a listing like this :

```
Directory of /State starting at ''

    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----
    Apg                       tyDb      769706  06/10/08 01:24    148
    ArmConfig                 tyDb      168586  05/19/08 15:41    120
    AvConfig                  tyDb      168577  06/06/08 03:36    180
    Avalanche                 tyDb      168571  06/11/08 08:00    128
    ClosedCaptioning          tyDb      168589  01/05/05 17:00    100
    Database                  tyDb        3476  06/12/08 04:15    100
    FrontPanelConfig          tyDb      237638  01/24/07 11:36     84
    GeneralConfig             tyDb      168575  06/09/08 22:55    124
    Keyring                   tyDir     237629  05/19/08 05:38    252
    KnownHost                 tyDir     239793  06/08/08 03:57      4
    LiveCacheConfig           tyDb      237653  01/24/07 11:40     60
    LocationConfig            tyDb      168572  06/10/08 01:23    212
    LocksLimits               tyDb      [B]237622[/B]  05/19/08 05:50    100
    LocksLimitsSaved          tyDb      [B]290438[/B]  05/19/08 05:50    112
    Media                     tyDb      168576  11/11/07 20:03    416
    MessageManager            tyDb      237659  10/15/07 00:00     76
    Modem                     tyDb      174192  03/25/05 06:58     52
    MyWorld                   tyDb      168573  06/12/08 05:16    140
    Network                   tyDir     239563  05/28/08 07:28     44
    NvRam                     tyDir       3521  03/03/04 21:39    316
    PhoneConfig               tyDb      168570  06/09/08 22:55    224
    ProviderConfig            tyDir     237630  01/24/07 11:36     16
    RecorderConfig            tyDb      237637  05/27/08 05:29     76
    SatConfig                 tyDb      168574  04/02/08 17:34    156
    ServiceConfig             tyDb      168569  06/10/08 01:24    176
    StaticConfig              tyDb      237655  01/30/07 07:57     64
    TWP                       tyDir     336284  06/08/08 16:04     40
    UserInfo                  tyDb      237654  01/24/07 11:40     52
```
In my case 237622 and 290438 would be the FSID's of the lockslimits objects. Something like

```
for x in 237622 290438 ; do
echo RubbishObjectByFsId $x | tivosh
done
```
would rubbish those objects. Be careful. You don't want to nuke the wrong FSID. You could get fancy and write a tcl script for it, but I'm too lazy for that. You'll need to reboot afterwards.


----------



## jebradl (Oct 28, 2004)

T1V0 said:


> it's stored in mfs under /State/LocksLimits and /State/LocksLimitsSaved.
> ...


Thanks. Mine doesn't list the LocksLimitsSaved, only the LocksLimits. Will getting rid of that one alone take care of it?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

it should. you don't need the whole "for" loop thing then. just replace $x with the appropriate fsid in the rubbishing statement.


----------



## jebradl (Oct 28, 2004)

T1V0 said:


> it should. you don't need the whole "for" loop thing then. just replace $x with the appropriate fsid in the rubbishing statement.


Your reply gave me enough information that I found a better way! I went to tivowebplus on my tivo, and looked at the /State/LocksLimits and it listed the password. I now have to appologize to my kids, because when I saw the password number, I know that I put it in. My kids wouldn't have used my social security number.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

jebradl said:


> Your reply gave me enough information that I found a better way! I went to tivowebplus on my tivo, and looked at the /State/LocksLimits and it listed the password. I now have to appologize to my kids, because when I saw the password number, I know that I put it in. My kids wouldn't have used my social security number.


HA! nice find.


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

jebradl said:


> Your reply gave me enough information that I found a better way! I went to tivowebplus on my tivo, and looked at the /State/LocksLimits and it listed the password. I now have to appologize to my kids, because when I saw the password number, I know that I put it in. My kids wouldn't have used my social security number.


Wow great find

I was trying to figure out how to change my parental controls the quickest way, because somehow mine set automatically. Doing this worked like a charm


----------



## kev160967 (Jan 7, 2005)

For reference, in case anyone is trying to this on a UK (series 1) Tivo, you need to look in /User. In there I found two items, 33213 and 33215. 33215 contained the password. Now I just need to figure out why it was suddenly switched on a couple of days ago - my money's on the babysitter...


----------

